# Dell XPS 15 L502X Wi Fi Problem



## harpreet115 (Aug 8, 2011)

I purchased a Dell XPS 15 L502X 1 month ago.I am having problem with its wi-fi.I study at Thapar University, and the hostel in which I live provides Wi-Fi facility.I have attached an image below.The problem is that the connection speed the hostel provides is 54 Mbps.But in my laptop it keeps on decreasing and increasing to 48, 36, 24, 12, 11(as shown in the image), 5.5, 2 or even 1 Mbps while in my room mates' laptop at the same time it shows 54 Mbps.So many times when I could not even open youtube website, my room mate is downloading youtube videos at above 250 kbps.This has now become a big problem because sometimes I cannot even surf the internet for college work.I have tried uninstalling the wireless network drivers and installing the latest ones but it still does not work.The Wi Fi card which I have is Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030.Please help.........


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 8, 2011)

call the service centre


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor signals quality.
Quality of your wifi card also makes a difference to signal quality.

You shouldhave upgraded to Intel 6xxx when you bought your laptop. Intel 1000 is bad.


----------



## harpreet115 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Poor signals quality.
> Quality of your wifi card also makes a difference to signal quality.
> 
> You shouldhave upgraded to Intel 6xxx when you bought your laptop. Intel 1000 is bad.



But is the quality so bad that it is not catching the signals even if the router is just outside my room while at the same time a Dell Inspiron and a Sony Vaio in the same room provide good surfing speed?

Also can I upgrade the Wi Fi card from N1030 to N6230 now by any means??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

harpreet115 said:


> But is the quality so bad that it is not catching the signals even if the router is just outside my room while at the same time a Dell Inspiron and a Sony Vaio in the same room provide good surfing speed?


No its not that bad. Maybe something is wrong with the settings?
Make sure there are no power saving features turned on.

Also try an older driver. Also try to uninstall the driver and restart your PC. W7 will install default drivers. See if they work.



> Also can I upgrade the Wi Fi card from N1030 to N6230 now by any means??



Yeah, you'll need to find a N6230 (ebay might have it) and open up your laptop and swap the two cards.


----------



## harpreet115 (Aug 8, 2011)

Can I ask Dell to change the Wi Fi card now??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

No you can't.
Did you try different drivers for it?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

You can ask them to replace it . 

Try if that works . This is a weird problem.


----------



## harpreet115 (Aug 8, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta- At present the Internet is working good.I'll try as you said when my Internet stops working fine....


----------

